# من الصين معرض الطاقة الهيدروجينية = من الماء



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم








*氫能源展示會*

معرض الطاقة الهيدروجينية


او وقود الهيدروجين النقي لتشغيل المحركات واللحام والصهر والتدفئة والطبخ الخ الخ 


قد استخدم الصيميون ابسط الطرق للحصول على وقود بدل البنزين والسولار والغاز الطبيعي 

الخامات متوفرة ويمكن تصنيعها 

ناتج العملية الكميائية يمكن اعادة استخدامه مرة اخرى بعد معالجته حراريا 

وهو الالومنيوم وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم 



االرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtp0-Oks8MA&feature=related

بعض الصور توضح لكم 

الاحتفال 
وطريقة الجهاز المستخدم وفلاتر التنقية من الاحماض والقلويات وبخار الماء 


ثم الحصول على درجة حرارة بين 800 الى 900 درجة مئوية 

الصور
























*TMACTV台灣宏觀電視－友荃科技氫氧機英文版*


اعلان شركة ايباخ التيلاندية لمنتجات ووقود الماء 

او استخدام الماء كوقود بديل ونظيف





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cq_BIE1fsI&feature=related


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 مارس 2009)

*[民視新聞] 屏科大學生謝孟翰發明「可適用多種燃料之引擎發動機」獲獎*



بعض الصور لمنتجات وقود الماء


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVZQpLAPKB0&feature=related


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 مارس 2009)

*HHO Large Excavator HM240 Tubing, Completed Setup*

بعض الصور لخلية تحليل الماء مركبه على كاتبلر = حفار كبير لرفع كفاءة المحرك 














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM5aL5sK5CU&feature=channel
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/redire...utube.com/watch?v=DM5aL5sK5CU&feature=channel


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عزيزي لينوكس
تحية طيبة وبعد
لقد صنعت خلية تحليل مؤلفة من صندوق بطارية وضعت بداخله \90\لوح بقياس\15\×\15\سم 
ورتبتها على الشكل التالي :موجب سالب موجب سالب ..................إلخ ووضعت بين كل لوح وآخر عازل بلاستيكي بسماكة \2\ ملم وهو الذي يستعمل في صنع البطارية (سيلفاتور)
وتركت في الصندوق فتحة لخروج الغاز وسكبت فيها \4\ ليتر ماء مضافا إليها مقدار كأس صغير من الصودا ووصلتها بالتيار المستمر \12\ فولط -\40\ أمبير 
في البداية بدأ يخرج الغاز من الفتحة بشكل قوي وبعد أقل من دقيقة انفجرت الخلية وطار غطاء البطارية نتيجة الانفجار لمسافة \10\ متر تقريبا 
ما هو سبب الانفجار؟؟
علما أني وجدت قطبي الوصل في غطاء البطارية قد وصلا إلى درجة حرارة عالية جدا لدرجة أن البلاستيك بجانبهما قد شارف على الذوبان 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2009)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عزيزي لينوكس
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> لقد صنعت خلية تحليل مؤلفة من صندوق بطارية وضعت بداخله \90\لوح بقياس\15\×\15\سم
> ...





وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> ما هو سبب الانفجار؟؟


السبب بسيط هو انك شخص غير متخصص 
او ان ليست هناك تجربة اصلا والا فأين الفديو والصور اللتى تؤيد كلامك 

مع احترامى لك

تلك الخلايا تحتاج قياسات وتجارب عند التصميم 



> وتركت في الصندوق فتحة لخروج الغاز وسكبت فيها \4\ ليتر ماء مضافا إليها مقدار كأس صغير من الصودا ووصلتها بالتيار المستمر \12\ فولط -\40\ أمبير


كاس صغير 

ما هو الاساس الذى اتخذته لتقدير هذا التركيز للالكترولود 

بالبركة ام بحسابات مقدرة ومدروسة 
وقد وضعنا تلك الموضوعات للمهندسين المهتمين بتلك الدراسات 
والفنيين المتخصصين فى هذا المجال 



> علما أني وجدت قطبي الوصل في غطاء البطارية قد وصلا إلى درجة حرارة عالية جدا لدرجة أن البلاستيك بجانبهما قد شارف على الذوبان


كيف قمت بتحديد قدرات الاحمال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بالبركة ام ماهى قياساتك لها ؟؟؟؟؟

ثانيا اريد منك تلك الصور لتلك الخلية اللتى تقول انك قد قمت بصنعها 


السبب ان هناك الكثير ممن يريدون منع هذا العلم ويدعون ان هناك انفجار هائل وصل لعدة كليومترات من تلك الخلية وربما احدث هزة ارضية ادت الى تصدع 30 مبنى وعقار وتعطل حركة الملاحة 

ولا تجد لتلك الادعاءات صور او فديو يصورها حتى نتاكد من مصداقية مايدعونه
لذالك حتى يكون الكلام بمصداقية وصدق انتظر منك صور تلللللك الخلية اللتى صنعتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فما اتعجب منه ان العالم كله نجح فى اتجاه طاقة الماء ووقود الماء 
ولا اجد الا الردود السلبية اللتى لاتؤيدها براهين 
الهدف منها التعتيم على تلك الاخبار والعلوم وجعل الاخرين يخافو منها ؟

العلم النظرى والتجربيبي هو الاساس

==========================

اخيرا اخى الكريم 

ضع مشكلتك فى موضوع منفرد 
ان كانت هناك اصلا مشكلة 

وليس فى خبر عن تكنولوجيا واسلوب تصنيع يختلف تماما عن كلامك 

الموضوع هنا للاعلان عن تحضير غاز الهيدروجين الناتج من تفاعل كميائي 
وليس تحضير كهربي 


اتمنى ان اكون قد وضحت لك بعض اخطاءك 

وشكرا لك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2009)

لاحظ الصورة 

*


*

هذا الموضوع للكهتمين بانتاج الهيدروجين من ارخص الخامات اللتي تتواجد بالزبالة والقمامة ان صح التعبير 

فالالومنيوم يتوفر بكثرة كخردة 

وهيدروكسيد الصديوم سهل التصنيع من الماء المالح 

ويباع بسعر رخيص

وكمية الغاز الناتج من تفاعلهم يكفى لتسيير السيارات ومولدات الكهرباء لفترات طويلة او لتشغيل المطابخ و مواقد الطبخ 

حتي انتهاء ذوبان اللومنيوم او الهيدروكسيد 



ويمكن تعبئة الغاز فى اسطوانات وبيعه للمستهلك بعد عمل الاجراءات الخاصة بتعبئة الغازات

ويمكن تصميم وحدة للتحكم فى التفاعل وانتاج الغاز بالنسبة للسيارات عن طريق تقليل وزيادة سائل التفاعل داخل اسطوانة التفاعل بالتقليل او الزيادة 

مع عمل صمامات الامان المطلوبه لها للتحكم في الضغط والكمية 

وناتج التفاعل عبارة عن عجينة من هيدروكسيد الالومنيوم يمكن ان تعاد للاستخدام مرة اخرى عند تسخينها علبى النار لتحصل على فلز الصوديوم و الالومنيوم 

هذا على ماا تذكر تقريبا


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (21 مارس 2009)

عزيزي لينوكس
أعترف بخطأي أني أرسلت لشخص مثلك أسأله وأستشيره
وأنصحك بتعلم الأدب بالحديث أولا
وتعلم الإملاء ثانيا
أما فيما يخص الحسابات المدروسة اللتي تكلمت عنها
فهي غير موجودة في مشاركاتك اللتي تقصها من باقي المنتديات وتلصقها هنا
يا صاحب التخصص


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2009)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> عزيزي لينوكس
> أعترف بخطأي أني أرسلت لشخص مثلك أسأله وأستشيره
> وأنصحك بتعلم الأدب بالحديث أولا
> وتعلم الإملاء ثانيا
> ...




اعتقد انك تحتاج الى تعلم الادب 

ففاقد الشئ لا يعطيه اصلا 
هذا ان كنت تريد ان تتعلم شياء 

ولماذا لم تجب على اسألتى عن القياسات الفنية 

الاجابة منك = صفر 

لانك لا تريد الا تحجيم الناس عن هذا العلم والتهجم على كل من يشرحه
فماذا قدمت انت =صفر
وكفاك كذبا لانك لن تستطيع رفع فديو يثبت صحت كلامك 

اما ان كنت ممن يعمل على تكذيب ونشرة فى المنتديات فهذه ليس اول مرة اجد فيها كذابين 

المنتديات تعمر بهم 


فما الذى ترمى اليه من كتابة تلك الاكاذيب 

تخويف القراء ام التعتيم علي هذ العلم


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (21 مارس 2009)

كان الجدير بك أن تقول لا أعلم سبب الإنفجار عندها كنت ستحظى بإحترام كل من يقرأ مشاركاتك
أما مافعلته وقلته لشخص يستشيرك بأن وجهت له الإتهامات
فما هو إلا دليل إفلاسك العلمي
وبالنسبة للصور والفيديو فإني أعدك أني سأضعها في الملتقى عندما تنجح التجربة وستنجح بإذن الله
لأن الله وفقني لمن هو خير منك علما وأدبا أستشيره فيجيبني


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2009)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> كان الجدير بك أن تقول لا أعلم سبب الإنفجار عندها كنت ستحظى بإحترام كل من يقرأ مشاركاتك
> أما مافعلته وقلته لشخص يستشيرك بأن وجهت له الإتهامات
> فما هو إلا دليل إفلاسك العلمي
> وبالنسبة للصور والفيديو فإني أعدك أني سأضعها في الملتقى عندما تنجح التجربة وستنجح بإذن الله
> لأن الله وفقني لمن هو خير منك علما وأدبا أستشيره فيجيبني




ان كنت لا تكذب فاين صور الخلية التى انفجرت لعدة امتار كما ذكرت 

ربما كان الافضل ن تقول ان اهل الصين وصل لهم صوت الانفجار 

 و ان لم ترفع لنا صور تلك الخلية اللتى تدعى انها انفجرت فهذا الدليل القاطع علي كذبك 

واعتقد انك ستتهرب من الرفع لتلك الصور 

وان موضوعك الذى وضعته بالمنتدى ليس الا للتخويف فقط


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (22 مارس 2009)

عندما أنفجرت الخلية تناثرت أجزاؤها إلى أطراف الكرة الأرضية
وأنا الآن أجمعها من أجل أن أرفع لك صورها
كما يفعل أسيادك الأجانب


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> عندما أنفجرت الخلية تناثرت أجزاؤها إلى أطراف الكرة الأرضية
> وأنا الآن أجمعها من أجل أن أرفع لك صورها
> كما يفعل أسيادك الأجانب


 كما تفعل دائما التهرب من الدليل 
اين الفديو والصور 

= صفر 
 


> وأنا الآن أجمعها من أجل أن أرفع لك صورها
> كما يفعل أسيادك الأجانب



اعتقد انك قد ظلمت نفسك ان اعتقد انك من الاسياد

فهل تعلم من هم فرعون وهامان 
فهل تريد ان تكون معهم 

الحمد لله ان جعلني عبد له وليس لاحدا غيره وكفي بها نعمة ان اكون عبد الله 

واتذكر قول رسو الله صلي الله عليه وسلم اللهم اجعلني مسكيا واحشرني معهم 

وان ادعو ربي عز وجل ان يجلني مسكينا وان يحشرني يوم القيامة مع المساكين وان يبعدني عن اسياد القوم وما ينتظرهم من حساب على ظلمهم
 ولن ارد عليك الا بقول الامام الشافعي رحمه الله 

عندما تطاول عليه احد العامة ببيت الشعر 

يزيد سفاهة فأزيد صفحا كعود زاده الاحراق طيبا 

فقد شبه نفسة بعود الطيب وهو نوع من البخور الغالي و الجميل الرائحة 

فشبه تعدي السفيه عليه بانه قام باحراق ذالك العود فما نتج عنه الا ان انتشرت رائحة العود الجميلة الى كل الناس


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (24 مارس 2009)

لا بد أن عودك من النوع الرخيص أوقد انتهت صلاحيته
لأنه لا يفوح إلا بالروائح النتنة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مارس 2009)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> لا بد أن عودك من النوع الرخيص أوقد انتهت صلاحيته
> لأنه لا يفوح إلا بالروائح النتنة


هذه النتانه لاتصدر الا من امثالك اصحاب الاكاذيب 
اعقد انك انت ذو الرائحة النتنة والحقد الذى ملء قلبك حتى جعلك تشعر انك من الاسياد 


اين الصور والفديو ياكذاب 

اتتتهرب دائما عندما يقام عليك الحجة والدليل على اكاذيبك وحقدك


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (26 مارس 2009)

سامحك الله
والصور سوف أضعها بعد أن أحل مشاكل الكاميرا عندي
ليس من أجل أن تصدقني
بل من أجل أن يستفيد باقي الأخوة من أخطائي
ولك مني جزيل الشكر على كل معلومة استفدتها من مشاركاتك
وأرجو أن لا تكون فظا ولا غليظ القلب عندما يستشيرك أحد في مسألة ما حتى لا ينفض الناس من حولك
واقدم لك إعتذاري فما كان قصدي إلا أن أمازحك وسأضع الصور في أقرب وقت


----------



## حسن لصباح2 (27 مارس 2009)

ويحكم ايها الأحبة واخوت الدين والعروبة ليس هكذا يدور النقاش والحوار فاشرحوا صدوركم بحب بعضكم 
اما لماذا حصل الأنفجار فالجواب بكل بساطة ارتفاع الحرارة التي حصلت كما قلت اذابت العازل وعملت 
احتكاك فحصل شرارة نتيجة لذلك فانا حصل معي نفس الشيء و6 غرز في حاجبي الأيسر هههه ولكن 
كان خطاء مني وليس خطاء الجهاز وعلينا ان لا نقلل من خطره على الذين لا يعرفون قواعد اللعبة هههه 
فمثلها مثل الكهرباء ان كنت تعلم او تعرف التعامل معها فتكون طوع امرك وان كنت تجهلها فتقتلك!!


----------



## جبل ثمر (11 يونيو 2009)

الاخ مبتدى صار له فتره غايب عن المنتدى

عسى المانع خير


----------



## abbo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

روقو المنجة ياشباب


----------

